# Eagle river: 2017 Safety Alerts



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

The is a large tree in the river above the Edwards access bridge in the eagle river. It was about 1/4 mile upstream yesterday from where it currently sits and is easily avoidable on river right as you approach the bridge. Be safe out there as rising levels increases the movement of these obstacles. 


Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't know that it's worth creating a new thread, but there is a nearly river wide tree down in the Minturn stretch of the Eagle. If I remember right it was a short distance below the confluence with Cross Creek. It snuck up on us pretty quick and was in the middle of a solid class III rapid. It was fairly difficult to avoid, but there is a line around it on the left. It's new. Still had green pine needles and smelled like freshly exposed wood.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Hope y'all don't mind but I just changed the name of this thread so it's now the Eagle River alerts thread.

Aman - Welcome to the Buzz and thanks for posting the wood report. Logan, thanks for the report. No telling what's going to happen with this wood once the thaw hits up high.

Anyone else got any safety alerts from the headwaters down to Dotsero? Please add to this thread.

Be safe out there.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## timberline1971 (May 29, 2016)

This tree is located in the stretch of river along the Bone Yard area of Minturn.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

timberline1971 said:


> This tree is located in the stretch of river along the Bone Yard area of Minturn.


The bone yard is the perfect name for the top mile or so, we ran it at a solid 500 in town and it was Bonney fast moving water for what felt like a mile.

Any idea what names they have for the rapids?

We had a blast, super fun section, not much write up in the guide books. Felt more like class 3 than the 2+ it said in the guide.

Can't wait to go back next week when it's higher still.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

timberline1971 said:


> This tree is located in the stretch of river along the Bone Yard area of Minturn.


Which means what exactly? I have ran this stretch a half dozen times or more but have never been told a name for anything, does that refer to the manky shallows above Cross Creek? Is that upper park called the "Bone Yard"? I couldn't remember exactly where that tree was.... any information your willing to provide is appreciated.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

lmyers I believe the tree that timberline1979 is referencing is below the cross creek confluence, and below The bone yard. The bone yard is a open space that the town of minturn has recently put some work into, the bone yard is down stream from cross creek. The "strainer" in question is a full size pine stretching from the river right bank. It has been there for at least 3 seasons now, hasn't budged, and is easily avoided by running a 2 boat channel on river left of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rkysp4 (May 7, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Don't know that it's worth creating a new thread, but there is a nearly river wide tree down in the Minturn stretch of the Eagle. If I remember right it was a short distance below the confluence with Cross Creek. It snuck up on us pretty quick and was in the middle of a solid class III rapid. It was fairly difficult to avoid, but there is a line around it on the left. It's new. Still had green pine needles and smelled like freshly exposed wood.



I ran the town run today and second this post. It's nearly riverwide with the only option being river left. Far far river left. We were in a mini me and had to use the rocks on the left of the tree to our advantage. At the level it was today (3ft on dowd chute) it's a tight move. If anyone is down to try and remove it tomorrow 5/18 I will help. It's in the area of the bone yard rec area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sherpa9543 said:


> lmyers I believe the tree that timberline1979 is referencing is below the cross creek confluence, and below The bone yard. The bone yard is a open space that the town of minturn has recently put some work into, the bone yard is down stream from cross creek. The "strainer" in question is a full size pine stretching from the river right bank. It has been there for at least 3 seasons now, hasn't budged, and is easily avoided by running a 2 boat channel on river left of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I'm almost positive it's new. I remember wood last year and this tree wasn't present. It smelled like fresh cut wood and had green pine needles. If it had been there for any period of time the needles would have turned brown and fallen off.

At 500 on the Minturn gauge it was a tight move and came up quick. Would be nice if someone could put a saw to it....


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes you are correct it is new. I was thrown off by the bone yard reference and didn't read the post about the green needles. I live nearby, I'll see what I can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rkysp4 (May 7, 2012)

This tree is absolutely new. The one that has been there for many seasons and hasn't budged is below the one we have all been mentioning. It is still there. I run this stretch many times each season, and keep a good eye on the timber that collects on it. Trust me it's new.


----------



## Rkysp4 (May 7, 2012)

Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep that's nasty







Well now... I have a lot of experience with tree removal, but never in/on a river... How does one attack this?

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RMBoater (Mar 16, 2016)

is that ^ photo from today?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes. I was standing at minturn "boneyard" open space looking up river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Yes. I was standing at minturn "boneyard" open space looking up river.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Is it possible for a vehicle with a 100ft winch line able to get anywhere near it?


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Eagle Minturn river wide Strainer*

Did a low water Gore-Dowd-Upper Eagle run yesterday along with another Minturn/Dowd run. in the top third of Minturn run is a river wide strainer. Just barely able to be skirted in a kayak river left. As water comes up I doubt this baby is gonna budge so heads up.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep. Still hoping a local can put a saw to it before the water comes up....


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

It appears the strainer/s above and below the minturn boneyard have either been removed or shifted. Scouted/boated below there today and no sign of them.... There however is a strainer river right below the cemetery rd. bridge, fairly innocent at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

